# Case 444



## BISCOJACK (May 2, 2010)

DOES ANYONE KNOW THE TORQUE SPECS FOR CYLINDER HEAD FOR A CASE 444, S/N6384891, MODEL K 321A, SPEC # 60258d.

SERIAL # FOR TRACTOR IS 9693695.

I AM TRYING TO REPLACE A HEAD GASKET. ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATFUL.

THANKS 
WILLIAM


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

You can download the service manual with all that info here...

http://www.kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/tp_2379.pdf


----------

